# Double Tragedy



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Yesterday during school dismissal my 6 year old grandson was hit by a car. He and his brother who is 14 walk home together every day. When they reach their house which is in the school zone, they cross the street from one driveway to theirs. That is where he was struck.

I arrived shortly after the event and started asking the officers if the driver was going to be ticketed for fail to yield to a child in a school zone. Here is what I was told "my gandson J walked and if anyone should get a ticket he should" I am pissed as Iowa Code 321.329 Duty of driver clearly states ..."shall exercise due care upon observing any child or any confused or incapacitated person upon a roadway" What's worst is the shift sargent stated to me very clearly he undertood all facets of the Iowa Code...AMAZING

My grandson today is at the U of I hospitals awaiting for the Drs to determine treatment. Both of his feet are broken and he has 3rd degree burns when the car tire stopped on his ankle. I am grateful he is alive.

Larry


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your grandson's being struck by a car. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your grandson, and his family.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Holy moly! Prayers sent.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll keep him in our thoughts and prayers Larry. Keep us posted please.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I am totally sure I would be in jail for running over the driver and the officer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know two wrongs don't make a right BUT !

I am so sorry for you , your family and the child.

I sincerely wish for a speedy and complete recovery for all.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Our thoughts are with your family.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

God speed for your Grandson's recovery!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I live within a school zone and cant believe the way some people drive. I have a slight incline to my driveway and have considered letting a bowling ball roll down it for a speed trap.

Pray the young'un heals well and everything goes right. That's the thing about youth and they are very resilient and recover well.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

You people are the best. Thankyou so much! Max is a trooper. He has yet to cry or complain about pain too much. Allot has to do with getting him to the hospital before the shock wore off, the second is the staff at the U of I hospital and giving him morphine at the perfect time. I tell you this is a great pediatric care facility! Hands down!

Today a group of young women students showed up and gave him a new blanket purchased from Dance Marathon they had! Sick kids everywhere but not a sad face to been seen. How these people take care of such sick children and still smile is amazing!

They are working out a medical game plan. Both feet have fractured bones with the right having severe fractures. Timing was terrible, apparently when the driver a[[lied the brakes, it was exactly when the tire was on top of my grandsons ankle. His skin became the rubber meeting the road. So they are working out a plan of bone repair and skin grafts last I heard.

But hey hes tough........he called his big brother a "girl" today!

Thank again,,,tell me how to post a picture and Ill post one of the tough guy!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad that your grandson is a tough guy. Thoughts and prayers out for him to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Larry, Click "more reply options" at the (bottom right ) when you are making a post, then click "choose files" (bottom left). When you do it will let you browse your computer to find a picture you want to share. You'll have to click on the file that contains the pic then click on the individual pic then "choose or select" it ....You'll see it appear at the bottom and to the right click on "add to post. You can go back and add several pics by repeating the process. You can then type a story below the pics. You'll see them in brackets[ ] It's easier to do than it seems. just try it and if you continue to have issues I'll walk you through it on the phone if i have to..


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Poor kid. Hope he gets better soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Folks this is Max, my Grandson.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking young man!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your family and hope the young man has a full recovery.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fine picture, those youngun's have amazing healing powers, our best regards to them and the families from the PT family.

You said this happened close to where you live ( Iowa ) our school zones here are heavily patrolled with big big fines.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will keep him and the family in my prayers.

I used the photo to show my bullet-proof grandson's what happens when a car and person have a run-in. They were full of question's till the oldest said " I already new all that" and took off to the back yard to climb ,swing, jump and hang-upside down from his favorite tree!! Like the song say's

"how am I to be old and wise if I am not young and bullet proof first" that's my version of it anyway.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Will keep him and the family in my prayers.
> 
> I used the photo to show my bullet-proof grandson's what happens when a car and person have a run-in. They were full of question's till the oldest said " I already new all that" and took off to the back yard to climb ,swing, jump and hang-upside down from his favorite tree!! Like the song say's
> 
> "how am I to be old and wise if I am not young and bullet proof first" that's my version of it anyway.


Thank you and from what I read please pat yourself on the back for being such a great grandpa!

You can tell them the first day or two isn't so bad, But then the body starts to heal and swelling and pain intensifies.

Max will undergo at least two operations. Monday they will take skin from his scalp to repair the skin and also repair burns to the ligaments and ankle bones. His burns were 4th degree. In two weeks after they will then attack the foot bones. Tell the young men around you he'll be in the hospital for weeks and will have to go to school in the hospital!








I like your saying mind if I borrow it?

I go by this saying...It aint easy getting old, you have to be a tough SOB to live through it" ....as I have lived it ...hahha 9 orthopedic surgeries after the age of 40 to age 58, (broke my back 3 separate times, shattered my hip, both wrist, elbow, knees, almost everything...except my skull!)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to see he's in good spirits and has a grandpa that loves him so much. Give him our best and let him know we're keeping him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Yesterday during school dismissal my 6 year old grandson was hit by a car. He and his brother who is 14 walk home together every day. When they reach their house which is in the school zone, they cross the street from one driveway to theirs. That is where he was struck.
> 
> I arrived shortly after the event and started asking the officers if the driver was going to be ticketed for fail to yield to a child in a school zone. Here is what I was told "my gandson J walked and if anyone should get a ticket he should" I am pissed as Iowa Code 321.329 Duty of driver clearly states ..."shall exercise due care upon observing any child or any confused or incapacitated person upon a roadway" What's worst is the shift sargent stated to me very clearly he undertood all facets of the Iowa Code...AMAZING
> 
> ...


I certainly hope he makes a full recovery and wish him the best.

that said , I tend to agree with the cop. he was clearly jaywalking. should have used a cross walk, at an intersection. also, there was a time when parents taught their children to look both ways before crossing the street and the pedestrians playing chicken with automobiles was not wise.seeing as how the parents evidently neglected to teach him those things perhaps leaving him in the charge of a 14 year old was not the wisest choice.

I am playing devils advocate a lil bit , but my point is there seems to be plenty of blame to go around without condemning the driver, who may not have even broken a law or done anything wrong. I see foolish kids step out in front of traffic , without looking, on a fairly regular basis and it just stands to reason that one is gonna get hit from time to time.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Thank you and from what I read please pat yourself on the back for being such a great grandpa!
> 
> You can tell them the first day or two isn't so bad, But then the body starts to heal and swelling and pain intensifies.
> 
> ...


my momma likes to say " old age , ain't for pussies."


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

kiyote said:


> I certainly hope he makes a full recovery and wish him the best.
> 
> that said , I tend to agree with the cop. he was clearly jaywalking. should have used a cross walk, at an intersection. also, there was a time when parents taught their children to look both ways before crossing the street and the pedestrians playing chicken with automobiles was not wise.seeing as how the parents evidently neglected to teach him those things perhaps leaving him in the charge of a 14 year old was not the wisest choice.
> 
> I am playing devils advocate a lil bit , but my point is there seems to be plenty of blame to go around without condemning the driver, who may not have even broken a law or done anything wrong. I see foolish kids step out in front of traffic , without looking, on a fairly regular basis and it just stands to reason that one is gonna get hit from time to time.


I hear what you're saying, however I respectfully disagree.

Children aren't foolish at age 4 through up to age 18. Being foolish means you should know better. Being foolish means one has matured enough they conform 100% of the time an adult way of thinking. Only an adult can be expected to execute "proper" behavior and to recognize the appropriateness in adult behavior.Thus the reason why most states treat adults as age 18 and above.

The Iowa Code Understand this and places the burden on the driver&#8230;.Iowa Code 321.329 entitled Duty of driver, states in part&#8230;" a driver shall exercise due care upon observing any child or any confused or incapacitated person upon a roadway."

Thus I blame this driver and the police. The driver demonstrated he operated a motor vehicle in a school zone without clearly understanding how dangerous the situation is. The police officer of 15 years stated my grandson should be ticketed as an adult pedestrian (J-walker) instead of understanding the Iowa Code regarding children behaviors and the laws that protect them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

TheDuckMaster said:


> I hear what you're saying, however I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Children aren't foolish at age 4 through up to age 18. Being foolish means you should know better. Being foolish means one has matured enough they conform 100% of the time an adult way of thinking. Only an adult can be expected to execute "proper" behavior and to recognize the appropriateness in adult behavior.Thus the reason why most states treat adults as age 18 and above.
> 
> ...


agree, disagree, iz all good.I have yet to meet an adult that can conform 100% of the time to an adult way of thinking.

my questions are, was your grandchild ticketed?did the driver even have time to observe the child before he hit him? did it all happen so fast that he had no time to react? were there cars parked on street that may have impeded drivers veiw untill it was to late? was it really ,in any way, even the drivers fault? was he speeding? how do you know? did anyone other then the three involved witness the accident?

just saying I am hesitant to condemn the driver when I do not know the facts.just way to many unknowns.

if children can't be expected to make wise decisions perhaps laws are needed to make sure they are under adult supervision 24-7.or at least we should have a "conversation" on how to make it safer for them. I say this partly in jest, however this is the type of kneejerk reaction many parents have after a school shooting , calling to ban guns, any guns , smaller clips, ect.., regardless of the facts of said case. running on emotion instead of intelect. I see your reaction as no different.

not trying to insult you, just felt the need to point it out


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Jay walking or not is NO excuse for letting the driver off the hook . In a school zone a driver best be ready for anything ,cross walks and jay walkers included . Hope and pray the youngster makes a full recovery , he has youth on his side and that makes a big difference . As for the officer that says your grandson should be ticketed for jay walking ? :smiley-confused005:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

C2C said:


> Jay walking or not is NO excuse for letting the driver off the hook . In a school zone a driver best be ready for anything ,cross walks and jay walkers included . Hope and pray the youngster makes a full recovery , he has youth on his side and that makes a big difference . As for the officer that says your grandson should be ticketed for jay walking ? :smiley-confused005:


poppycock.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I spent 6 years as a cop in Maryland before I decided to pitch EVERYTHING and start a new life out west. Ive seen horrible things. Kids, adults, etc hit by vehicles. J-walking is to a certain extent, a problem. However KIDS are not full grown adults with full cognitive abilities, especially an understanding of traffic. Stuff happens. How about "failure to reduce speed to avoid a collision?" There is NO situation where a driver is unable to react with pedestrians. Maybe an exception here or there but when you are going through a school a zone, there is NO EXCUSE for not being able to stop. I dont know what really happened but SHAME on the officer for saying your grandson should be ticketed. I was a field training officer, I would never impart such "wisdom" on my new guys. This is a sad situation and I'm sure the driver is kept up at night from this. A truly terrible situation. No blame should fall on the poor kid. An ACCIDENT is an accident.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Hey Kiyote, a child's life was negatively impacted. And yet again, you jump in and play devil's advocate like you have done so many times before and side with the opposition. Why is that? Why do you feel the need to ruffle feathers and make other members agitated? You could have just wished the little guy a speedy recovery.
> 
> Unfortunately, any other time anyone has ever stepped up and told you the way it is, you have a tantrum, which will most likely happen in this thread too. So, I found this especially for you.....


rotflmao. no need to get short , once again , Short! coming from you, of all people, that is simply hillarious!

once again pure poppycock. I DID STATE MY WISH FOR A FULL RECOVERY. I have no recolection of any tantrums , can you show an example? your post seems to be a good one of you throwing one if someones opinion differs from your own.

I merely offered up something for folks to ponder on. makes very little difference to me if you agree or not.it is enough for me to present the argument and let folks take a breath and give it some thought.while I understand that this is not what this forum is about, I felt it warranted mention and some thought.

to many people have no opinion at all OR HAVE GIVEN NO RATIONAL THOUGHT TO THE ONE THEY DO HAVE.I am actually glad to see you have an opinion , even if it differs from mine.

the cop obviously did not find the driver at fault but according to you just because the incident involved a child we should throw reason to the wind and act on pure emotion. carefull what you wish for, it is coming to pass ,in our nations laws with more and more speed.

was that one of the tantrums ,to which you refer? lol.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> I spent 6 years as a cop in Maryland before I decided to pitch EVERYTHING and start a new life out west. Ive seen horrible things. Kids, adults, etc hit by vehicles. J-walking is to a certain extent, a problem. However KIDS are not full grown adults with full cognitive abilities, especially an understanding of traffic. Stuff happens. How about "failure to reduce speed to avoid a collision?" There is NO situation where a driver is unable to react with pedestrians. Maybe an exception here or there but when you are going through a school a zone, there is NO EXCUSE for not being able to stop. I dont know what really happened but SHAME on the officer for saying your grandson should be ticketed. I was a field training officer, I would never impart such "wisdom" on my new guys. This is a sad situation and I'm sure the driver is kept up at night from this. A truly terrible situation. No blame should fall on the poor kid. An ACCIDENT is an accident.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at least you are willing to admit there may be an exception on a case to case basis. the cop on scene, evidently thought so also.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

kiyote said:


> poppycock.


What part of my comment don't you agree with kiyote ?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

C2C said:


> What part of my comment don't you agree with kiyote ?


I agree thee driver should be ready for anything but that does not mean accidents will never happen and he should be liable no matter what the situation. imo jaywalking is in fact a reasonable excuse to give him a break.

I don't agree with the cop that the child should be ticketed but I do agree it was the childs fault it happened.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Yep, that went exactly how multiple people said it would........


lmao. would those multiple people include your other personalities?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Either your mother dropped you repeatedly, or you couldn't resist eating the paint from your toys........


lol. perhaps it were both.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, this post was not meant to put fault on either individual, it was a grandfather stating what happened and his opinion. If you want to start blaming there is something I learned a long time ago when I went through MSHA training, I am a certified Mine Safety and Heath Instructor and they teach there is no such thing as an accident !! When something goes wrong in a mine, they find out all the problems that caused the incident, nothing happens wrongly without something being at fault and a lot of times it is more than one thing. In other words all accidents can be avoided, but it is human to make mistakes and most choose to call it an accident. In my opinion this case shows multiple mistakes and everyone has their opioion but lets keep this post for our thoughts for the youngster.

Sorry moderators if I stepped on any toes


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Youngdon,

Please erase this post. I was wrong to state I didn't like what the cops did. That is the root cause of the recent comments being posted. Also I was in error and should of kept my comments to myself regarding children's actions as they fueled the pot stirring. My apologies to all for bringing negative attention to this great site.

Be safe

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey. erase it. We can use my email [email protected] to communicate back and forth on my grandson. That way this site stays on track. Trust me it's the right thing to do. WISDOM HAS SPOKEN hahahaha

Thanks to all,

Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

duckmaster ,despite the threads turn, I truly do pray for your grandchilds full recovery and wish you and yours the very best. this will be my last post in this thread


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

kiyote said:


> I agree thee driver should be ready for anything but that does not mean accidents will never happen and he should be liable no matter what the situation. imo jaywalking is in fact a reasonable excuse to give him a break.
> 
> I don't agree with the cop that the child should be ticketed but I do agree it was the childs fault it happened.


Yes I agree that the kid was in the wrong spot at the wrong time . an accident occured and is very unfortunate . No I don't think the driver should get nailed but he still needs to be very cautious in a school zone , I consider the whole area around a school as a crosswalk , you never know where a child will show up .. Kids will be kids and thats why we as drivers and adults need to watch out for them . I'm sure the driver is upset at the outcome and that is punishment enough . He will likely be even more cautious next time in a school zone . The main thing is to get this young one healed up and back with family .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Larry no apologies needed this is an open forum. I wish your grandson and your family all well wishes and a speedy recovery that goes well. We are not responsible for how others act or respond. We do not have to agree nor do we have to accept what others think. This is the one thing that being humans allows us. In the wake of all the cop basting going on I can understand how others are out spoken on their behalf as I my self cant stand what our society has become. I feel we need to protect our young and teach them all we can about right and wrong along with all the safe behaviors they may encounter. We can never teach them everything nor have we ourselves learned everything. There are many factors that could have prevented your grandson being hurt. Like the saying goes hindsight is 20/20. I have not the time nor the need to get into pissing contest with people anymore. It wont change the facts of anything as we all can look at the same thing and see it differently. This neither makes one right or wrong just their view and take on things. We like to think schools are a caution area for our young but then again is there really a not a safe place anymore? My grandson's asked more questions today about the incident which means they are thinking about it which is a good thing to me. Hope steps will be taken so such things don't happen in the future. I would hope the school it's self will discuss this with the other students to try and prevent this happening again. Please keep us updated as to how he is doing.

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

I've never liked hearing stories like these but now that I have a boy of my own I can barely get through 'em dry eyed. Hope the recovery is speedy and the incident makes its way quickly into family history without having too much impact on family future.

Ben

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Been getting a few update request....before I go there...thanks to all of you! I mean that. I never believed in Prayers much, but the thousands that have been have been said for Max my grandson have worked....Thankyou!

Max is out of the hospital finally. His last skin graft was successful and he is walking around with a walker with two soft cast applied to his feet. The last graft took a huge amount of skin from his scalp and he wears a stocking cap now.

His brother and sister ages 14 and 18 have been showing him off in his wheel chair to their friends and hes gotten to be quite a celebrity.

I worry more about Max'es Mom allot these days, she has lost allot of wages and times are tough. Many friends have supported her through a Go Fund Me count ? "Max Get Better" . However, the stress of Max's injuries and limited funding are stressing her allot. As Max is healing I think Mom is hurting worse.

Max's sister is a saint. She is working and giving Mom as much money as she can get her hands on. Yet she is still maintaining a 4.17 GPA and working on college scholarships. Next year she will start an 8 year program at Iowa State for Veterinary Medicine.

My grandson 14 is going in a 5:30 AM for basketball practice with the high school kids. He does this so he can play in his first game next Monday. But more importantly it allows him to get out of school to help with his brother.

Thanks to all.......Larry


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear the little fellow is up and around.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news indeed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wonderfull!!


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Glad to hear he is getting better, thanks for the update.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to hear he's out of the hospital, and tell his mom everything will be fine... you have to look at the bright side, things could have been worse.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

duckmaster, glad to hear your grandson is out of the hospital and on his way to recovery.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

A big thank-you to all members of this great site! Your prayers and thoughts have come through and provided my grandson with a great Christmas.

Last Friday, the final cast came off. He was fitted with a pair of high top sneakers and he's running everywhere now. He's even jumping on his bed...bad Max! hahahha

With the counselling he's getting for the bad memories I am sure those will fade also.

I am writing this with a tear in my eye I am so grateful to all of those like you who have cared so much!

A Very Merry Christmas to all of you.

With kindest regards,

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you and the family Larry.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's as good of news as a grandparent could get for the holidays........ Merry Christmas Larry and to your whole family!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

great news and merry Christmas to you and your family !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The powers of the unseen and what they can do. Tis The Season !!!

May you and yours have a Safe and Wonderful Christmas with many more to come.

Rodney


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas, and enjoy your grandson. This will be but just a foggy memory to him in time, and some fishing or the like will help erase what remains.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Definitely wasn't alone when his accident happened, a stronger, unseen guardian that has big plans for that little man in the future. My wife lost her father and big brother within less than a year of each other and she and her mother were a emotional wreck for sometime. We constantly surrounded them with family and love and it made all the difference in the world. Stay strong, leave something for the next generation and happy holidays to you and yourn.


----------

